# VaporNode - $5 1GB OpenVZ / $7 1GB KVM - High Availability - Phoenix



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 4, 2015)

VaporNode is a dedicated server and VPS provider with a full team of employees that have been involved in the hosting and IT industry since 2010. We have been bringing our expertise to VaporNode and watched it grow into a superior hosting provider. The below offers consist of hardware located within PhoenixNAP's fail-safe facility.

Furthermore, we utilize a custom control panel that cycles through monthly updates that add new features requested by customers.

*Advantages:*


Fail-safe Phoenix location

RAID-10 SSD storage

User managed backups to SAN

Custom control panel ( Preview: https://vapornode.com/img/cloud_panel.png )

Free local DDoS protection

Highly available infrastructure design

KVM or OpenVZ virtualization

Support that is actually useful 

Upon ordering you are able to choose from many different operating systems to install on the service. These include CentOS, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Fedora, Debian, Turnkey Linux, and Windows Server 2008/2012 (requires 15GB storage or higher). These services are automatically setup upon payment. Additional IPv4 addresses are priced at $1/month per IP.

*VPR-OVZ3-LEB2015:*


CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 2TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps, 1 IPv4 included

Virt: OpenVZ

Price: $5/month ( Order here )

*VPR-KVM3-LEB2015:*


CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 2TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps, 1 IPv4 included & IPv6 available upon request

Virt: KVM

Price: $7/month ( Order here )

These are unmanaged services with no optional management option at checkout.

NOT ALLOWED: Illegal torrents, warez, spamming, outbound DoS attacks

ALLOWED: Legal torrents, TOR relays, game servers

More information and additional plans: https://vapornode.com/vps

Payment: We currently accept PayPal, credit cards, and debit cards. No refunds are permitted on VPS services at this time.

Thanks for looking!

Terms of service: https://vpsboard.com/topic/7047-vapornode-5-1gb-openvz-7-1gb-kvm-high-availability-phoenix/

Privacy policy: https://vpsboard.com/topic/7047-vapornode-5-1gb-openvz-7-1gb-kvm-high-availability-phoenix/

Test IPv4: lg.phx.vapornode.com


----------

